# Can't run 16-bit Windows program error message?



## Cyurihsung (Apr 16, 2009)

I recently bought this Japanese video game, and whenever I put the disc in and double click on setup.exe, either nothing happens, or I get a message saying something like "Can't run 16-bit Windows program. Insufficient memory to run this application. Quit one or more Windows applications and try again." I don't think it's the fact that the video game is Japanese, seeing as I've purchased many other Japanese games and they all work just fine and I've got all the east asian language files installed and settings and locals set to Japanese. I'm not sure if it's the disc's problem, it works on my friends computer. Also, everytime I shut down my computer, the setup picture pops up and the InstallShield box pops up in the lower right hand corner, but obviously nothing else happens seeing as my computer then shuts down. Help, please?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try running the game in compatibility mode, also install SP3. How much RAM do you have? you may need more, you also may need more VRAM (virtual ram). Also make sure you have some space on your hard drive for the Swap File (about 1 GB will do)
Also make sure that your anti-virus or firewall are not blocking the game.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you should use this program dosbox
http://www.dosbox.com/

32 or 64 bit windows can't run the older 16 bit programs so you'll ned the dos emulator to run it


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try this solution mentioned in microsoft site :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324767


----------

